# APB on gay terrorist



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

YOMAMA BIN SHOPPIN


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

talk about "racial profiling " :lol: :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks. I was looking for comments. I hope I get some variety. Then I want to ask people to explain their comments.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks. I think I'll go gouge my eyes out with a fork now.

huntin1


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Being comfortable with your sexuality is a fortune.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Being comfortable with your sexuality is fine, but man, have some class or at least taste.....

DO you walk through a park in an bra, panties and high heals just because your comfortable being a heterosexual female?

For what its worth, Im pro gay rights.

This guy is more likely a goofy guy in a costume than a proud gay man strutting through a park. Its the "Persia the Terrorist" costume complete with the TNT filled Prada bag...


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Gun Owner said:


> Being comfortable with your sexuality is fine, but man, have some class or at least taste.....
> 
> DO you walk through a park in an bra, panties and high heals just because your comfortable being a heterosexual female?
> 
> ...


Come to think of it....no :rollin: But I'm sure there are those that are. Walking through the mall here in Oceanside, you see girls walking around in a "sexy" tunic dress that cuts off immediately after their tush, and snow boots. I'll never understand the combination, but to each their own, I guess. We have a proper civilian attire dress code on base, and I am usually more than happy to follow it.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> YOMAMA BIN SHOPPIN


Beyond the obviously outrageous appearance... I'm trying to imagine what kind of functional merit that even flamers would see in that getup. It's provocative, but I'm not sure I understand who the prancer's target audience really is. :roll:

Maybe the intent is just to piss somebody off...

To me, it epitomizes stupidity.

True confession: I don't go for it! :eyeroll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Being comfortable with one's sexuality is one thing. I know several people who are openly gay, and comfortable with it. That doesn't bother me, I am not homophobic. Not my cup of tea, but, to each their own.

However, none of them dress like that.

huntin1


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

he's kinda cute in his own way dd: dd:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> costume complete with the TNT filled Prada bag...


He perhaps doesn't need it. He makes you want to kill yourself for having seen him.


----------

